# How much does new years eve pay?



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

How much did new years eve pay last year? I expect it is likely the most busy night of the year, so is surging off the charts that night or is just a little bit better than normal?

I'd like to party myself unless its like 2x surge + the entire night haha


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I wasn't with Uber during this past NYE but management said it got pretty insane in NYC, x7 surge and all that. I can't say for any other region. I equally dread and look forward to working New Year's day.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Last year in London was crap.

2 Surge jobs all night.

Surge was gone and never returned 1am if memory serves.

A total waste of time.

Roadclosures everywhere.

Drunks everywhere.

Traffic everywhere.

Uber is heading downmarket fast in London.

And there are bot enough high end clients to make driving Lux financially viable.

Nearly lost an 5 hour As Directed Chauffeur job due to an Uber client throwing up in the back last week.

At 4pm!

So the profit from that £72 job was negated by spending an hour cleaning the car ready for my proper client.

I think the only way forward for Uber in London is an E Class, Prius or Ford Galaxy.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

On UberBlack last year I did about $1200 between 8 PM and 3 AM before the Uber cut or expenses. But expect very high surge rates 5+ between 11ish an 3 AM.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

expect to be rated low on the high surge rides!


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Brandon1 said:


> How much did new years eve pay last year? I expect it is likely the most busy night of the year, so is surging off the charts that night or is just a little bit better than normal?
> 
> I'd like to party myself unless its like 2x surge + the entire night haha


In New Jersey Uber was new but it sucked. I did 3 jobs all night in a busy area


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Here in Jersey, top 5 most expensive places to live and we get 1.10 a mile. My property taxes are 7500.00 per year and this piece of shit company is paying the drivers much less than they are worth. Hey Uber I hope you all die a terrible death. How can I say this you ask? Well you clearly could care less about us drivers. Testicular cancer would be nice don't you think ?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I would think trying to compare last NYE to this year is going to be a stretch. With all the press that Uber took from Halloween, I would expect that the surge parameters would get altered or cranked down a bit.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I would think trying to compare last NYE to this year is going to be a stretch. With all the press that Uber took from Halloween, I would expect that the surge parameters would get altered or cranked down a bit.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Please cite one example where Uber has backed down and one instance where Uber has done the right thing. I'm gunna go pop popcorn. This will be entertaining.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Please cite one example where Uber has backed down and one instance where Uber has done the right thing. I'm gunna go pop popcorn. This will be entertaining.


Uber will not say one way or another - but the big Wednesday before Thanksgiving, there weren't many surges. No one can tell if it was because it was really slow, or that Uber turned it down a bit. That was the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I wasn't with Uber during this past NYE but management said it got pretty insane in NYC, x7 surge and all that. I can't say for any other region. I equally dread and look forward to working New Year's day.


Hey @thehappytypist

Maybe I asked you this before too. If I have please forgive me.

There seems to be a difference of opinion between drivers whether Uber can remove individual driver ratings (left by riders) based on circumstances. My experience says no, Uber cannot remove individual ratings ... but some other drivers have posted they have had bad ratings retracted. So what is it? Do you guys have a way to remove a specific rating from the driver's account? Thanks as always.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Hey @thehappytypist
> 
> Maybe I asked you this before too. If I have please forgive me.
> 
> There seems to be a difference of opinion between drivers whether Uber can remove individual driver ratings (left by riders) based on circumstances. My experience says no, Uber cannot remove individual ratings ... but some other drivers have posted they have had bad ratings retracted. So what is it? Do you guys have a way to remove a specific rating from the driver's account? Thanks as always.


I find if you hold a gun to some ones head all kinds of things can be accomplished. People will give you money. Speak a language they never knew before. Remove bad ratings. Bake you cookies.

Seriously I have no idea. I went in one time to ask about what I thought would be a bad rating. Turns out the guy gave me a 5 for kicking him out of my car after he vomited. Anyway...I'm sure there is consideration for certain circumstances.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> Here in Jersey, top 5 most expensive places to live and we get 1.10 a mile. My property taxes are 7500.00 per year and this piece of shit company is paying the drivers much less than they are worth. Hey Uber I hope you all die a terrible death. How can I say this you ask? Well you clearly could care less about us drivers. Testicular cancer would be nice don't you think ?


Cut back on the testosterone pills...damn!! I don't understand why you drive for them based on this quote


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Hey @thehappytypist
> 
> Maybe I asked you this before too. If I have please forgive me.
> 
> There seems to be a difference of opinion between drivers whether Uber can remove individual driver ratings (left by riders) based on circumstances. My experience says no, Uber cannot remove individual ratings ... but some other drivers have posted they have had bad ratings retracted. So what is it? Do you guys have a way to remove a specific rating from the driver's account? Thanks as always.


If you did, I don't remember lol That isn't the policy for NYC/NJ/CT. I've never seen a rating removed or revoked and we refuse to do so when asked. A csr wouldn't be able to remove a rating anyway so if managers are doing it, they aren't telling us about it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

All I know is I'm not about to spend the new year count down on the streets in my car alone, I got family and friends and I'm sure most of you do as well. No money in the world is enough to separate me from my family, I have always been with my loved ones that time of the year, imagine everyone having a great time with their families and your just in your car looking at other uber drivers, waiting for a call. while Travis and uber team parties on. I will work until 11pm and my phone is shutting down, if I can control myself not to drink maybe later on the night will head out to pick some drunks up but till than forget about it. Just how I see it, I'm sure some will disagree.

On Halloween, my phone crashed so many times. first time uber users, dropping pings miles away. Trying to fit 5ppl, taking ages to come out the house and on top traffic and road closers....


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

We all acting like the insecure office secretary being f#$% by the boss but keeps quiet in the hope of an elusive promotion. 
Travy the boss keeps delaying the promotion because well then who will he [email protected]#$ ? 
Moral of the story: we all let our selves get screwed for 364days 22 hours all in the hope of a 2 hour surge we may or may not have. IF the surge happens no one knows whether it will be 1.1x or 9.8x, or whether Uber will mysteriously blackout.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I wasn't with Uber during this past NYE but management said it got pretty insane in NYC, x7 surge and all that. I can't say for any other region. I equally dread and look forward to working New Year's day.


I was. Could've missed a bigger one, but never saw more than 3.5x. That's in Uber Black. Worked 8-11pm and 1-4am. Grossed about $600 and decided not to repeat - not worth the stress and risk of damage from Puckerellas. Manhattan streets looked like a scene from The Walking Dead. For real.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

jakob said:


> All I know is I'm not about to spend the new year count down on the streets in my car alone, I got family and friends and I'm sure most of you do as well. No money in the world is enough to separate me from my family, I have always been with my loved ones that time of the year, imagine everyone having a great time with their families and your just in your car looking at other uber drivers, waiting for a call. while Travis and uber team parties on. I will work until 11pm and my phone is shutting down, if I can control myself not to drink maybe later on the night will head out to pick some drunks up but till than forget about it. Just how I see it, I'm sure some will disagree.
> 
> On Halloween, my phone crashed so many times. first time uber users, dropping pings miles away. Trying to fit 5ppl, taking ages to come out the house and on top traffic and road closers....


I imagine it'll be pretty quiet between 11 and 1 or 2.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I imagine it'll bd pretty quiet between 11 and 1 or 2.


No, your phone will ping the minute you end a trip starting 11 pm ish. There will be no gaps from 11 - 3


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> No, your phone will ping the minute you end a trip starting 11 pm ish. There will be no gaps from 11 - 3


New Years kiss in the back of an uber car? Don't people want to be somewhere for the countdown? I'm in Jax. Not really a busy market


----------

